# Bad Company 2 Beta Details Surface: PlayStation 3 and PC



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2009)

I will bone dry someone for a beta key right now! Anyway all you MW2 supporting bums take note. THIS is how its done.



> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Beta Details Surface: PlayStation 3 on November 19, PC in December
> 
> A multiplayer beta for Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be available on PlayStation 3 come November 19 and then hit PC in December, developer DICE announced today.
> 
> ...













Source and trailer


----------



## HolyCow02 (Nov 5, 2009)

give me a reason to preorder!!!


those screenshots.... :drool:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> give me a reason to preorder!!!
> 
> 
> those screenshots.... :drool:



Thank you for the "Thanks"!

I skeeted a little when I first saw those shots.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2009)

What?! No one else thinks this is the baddest game since BF2?!


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 5, 2009)

hell yeah mail man!! this game is gonna rock! i cant wait for it, now only thing is what version to get? pc or 360? i think we all know what one im going to choose : D
The audio on the first bad company was, so damn good, i cant actually explain how brilliant it was in the first game on a 5.1 surround sound system.
i think we have a MW2 killer here! just need to extremely over hype the game, cut the SP storyline to about an hour and a half then nerf the pc version completely! oh, dont forget the playable terrorist cut scenes! Tis the one game i cant actually wait for!


----------



## dir_d (Nov 5, 2009)

If they went DX11 id be so happy but it looks good now


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 5, 2009)

It's gonna be DX11 if i remember correctly. they done a huge presentation about the frostbite 2.0 being all done in dx11.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What?! No one else thinks this is the baddest game since BF2?!



Hell yeah, the battlefield series RULEZ (except battlefield vietnam ) and so is this one, reading this news makes me wonna play BF 1943 right now, but cant reach lol oh yeah this owns call of duty series


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> It's gonna be DX11 if i remember correctly. they done a huge presentation about the frostbite 2.0 being all done in dx11.



DX11, are you series, never knew about that, Awesome


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 5, 2009)

http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/46228/DX11-Ported-into-Battlefields-Frostbite-Engine
they did do a presentation like i said before but i cant remember where it is now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> DX11, are you series, never knew about that, Awesome



Yeah the Frostbite 2.0 engine is in fact DX11 capable. Now if BF:BC2 is DX11 we have yet to see.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy donkey ballz, that would be sweet!


----------



## dir_d (Nov 6, 2009)

im gonna preorder this game for sure


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 6, 2009)

dir_d said:


> im gonna preorder this game for sure



Same here, just finished playin BF 1943, and it was funny, i kept on annoying this guy, shooting him down with my plane, but he got me too, fun times


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

Maek It Come Out Naw!


----------



## Anath (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow i can not wait for this game. I loved the first one and I am so glad its coming out for pc.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 6, 2009)

This and a 5850 are in my foreseeable future.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 6, 2009)

Im so happy i gots a PS3 slimmy, cant wait for the beta!!! its gonna rock!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2009)

HALLELUJAH! I'm getting this for PC, but gonna have to preorder it on PS3 to tide me over.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2009)

BF:BC2 beta will have more players than MW:2 on PC. 

I cannot wait for this game. Piss on IW and their lazy ass port. This is how to make a game properly and continue delivering top quality content the community will respect you for.

The highlight of my year will be playing this BETA... and I got married this summer. <-- Don't tell my wife.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 10, 2009)

stop it my keyboard is wet with


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 10, 2009)

OH EM GEE... game looks AWESOME!


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 10, 2009)

AWESOME! This makes up for the failure that MW2 is!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

hawt thanks dawg!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks! Can't wait!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

For those with a PS3, you can now get your BETA Key here:

http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/battlefield-bad-company-2/

Only subscriber keys are left tho.(have to join the site)


----------



## wiak (Nov 11, 2009)

down with the north america crap! :O


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> For those with a PS3, you can now get your BETA Key here:
> 
> http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/battlefield-bad-company-2/
> 
> Only subscriber keys are left tho.(have to join the site)



I'm pretty sure you get beta keys for pre-ordering at Gamestop, at least thats what I have heard. I put it on pre-order for PS3 just incase, I'll have to run up there maybe today or tomorrow to see if they have anymore info.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm patiently waiting for the PC beta. You guys do know this game is to be DX11? Why on Earth would you buy the PS3 version?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

It will still be playable on non-DX11 systems though right?


----------



## Jansku07 (Nov 11, 2009)

wiak said:


> down with the north america crap! :O


*cough*US proxy*cough*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It will still be playable on non-DX11 systems though right?



Of course. But you will need a DX11 card to get all the goodies thats all. I'm an eye candy junkie so DX11 at 60fps min is a must for me. No worries if you don't have a DX11 card. I'm sure a good DX10 will do fine. However anything less I wouldn't bother with.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

That's what I thought but I just wanted to be sure. Lately I've see developers pull some pretty retarded shit.. you never know when a company will screw customers for $. 

If BC2 is anything like BF2142 when it released you're really gonna need some power to push it DX11 @ 60 fps. What are your upgrade plans?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course. But you will need a DX11 card to get all the goodies thats all. I'm an eye candy junkie so DX11 at 60fps min is a must for me. No worries if you don't have a DX11 card. I'm sure a good DX10 will do fine. However anything less I wouldn't bother with.



yeah it would look nice at those specs but a lot of people cant afford that, i hope at least it runs good on medium systems

why buy the PS3 version at all if you have a pc? maybe unless all your friends have PS3s and no pc


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the PC beta. You guys do know this game is to be DX11? Why on Earth would you buy the PS3 version?



I'm not buying a PS3 version, but the demo for PS3 is out this month versus next month for PC. So I put down $5 on it, get beta this month, next month take it off reserve or move the $5 to another games reserve then move onto PC beta goodness, its win/win, I want to play the game asap.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ that's what I was thinking. It would be worth the $5 to play the beta early and I might actually be getting a PS3 soon as well.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe they'll put some effort into the PC version of this game, unlike a lot of others recently.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> That's what I thought but I just wanted to be sure. Lately I've see developers pull some pretty retarded shit.. you never know when a company will screw customers for $.
> 
> If BC2 is anything like BF2142 when it released you're really gonna need some power to push it DX11 @ 60 fps. What are your upgrade plans?



Well honestly the only thing I might get is a 5850 just for DX11. Other than that I should have more than enough to push BC2. See specs. I'm kinda a graphic hog.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well honestly the only thing I might get is a 5850 just for DX11. Other than that I should have more than enough to push BC2. See specs. I'm kinda a graphic hog.



A real graphics hog wouldn't just get a single 5850 j/k. I have the feeling that a single 5850 wont max out DX11 @ 1080p and hit 60 fps.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> A real graphics hog wouldn't just get a single 5850 j/k. I have the feeling that a single 5850 wont max out DX11 @ 1080p and hit 60 fps.



One to start with  Anyway remember this is kinda a console port. One 5850 will do just fine. BF3 maybe a different story.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

BF3 will melt a few systems when it arrives.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> One to start with  Anyway remember this is kinda a console port. One 5850 will do just fine. BF3 maybe a different story.



they actually said they tweaked it for pc but it is mostly a console port


----------



## lemode (Nov 11, 2009)

dude i am patiently waiting for the battlefield 1943 pc version to be released. i like battlefield/bad company games. i think the combat is really decent. 

i'll definately check this game out. but hopefully it comes out well after 1943 is released on the PC!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2009)

If anything, DICE should be true to PC gamers, they've already stated that they're keeping dedicated servers which is great thing to do. Means my gaming community will be hosting a BC2 server! Hopefully it won't be a console port, but a PC port to consoles.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 11, 2009)

when will BF3 come out?
Thats one game i really wanna see


----------



## F430 (Nov 11, 2009)

how i can get ps3 beta?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2009)

F430 said:


> how i can get ps3 beta?



Look at this post here.


----------



## F430 (Nov 11, 2009)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 beta is
available to users in
North America only.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Nov 11, 2009)

PC beta open to all?  **** yea, I'll just patiently wait for that   woot.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm gonna wait for user benchmarks and such. I don't want to buy a 5850 and realize I have to wait for the second generation of DX11 cards to max it at 1080p with 60fps..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm gonna wait for user benchmarks and such. I don't want to buy a 5850 and realize I have to wait for the second generation of DX11 cards to max it at 1080p with 60fps..



Second gen of DX11 cards is probably about 10 months to a year away, dont think its worth the wait, especially since almost any game I have seen, DX11 cards get better fps in DX11 than they do in DX10, and sometimes even better than DX9. And they get the best FPS out of ay current videocards on DX9 and DX10, so that means it's the best bet no matter what version of DX you are running.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm gonna wait for user benchmarks and such. I don't want to buy a 5850 and realize I have to wait for the second generation of DX11 cards to max it at 1080p with 60fps..



same.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 12, 2009)

Crap, now I have to get a 5870 for DX11. Damn!

Need to post up a link in your original post to the beta when it comes out next month.


----------



## Jakl (Nov 12, 2009)

Ive played BF2 and BF 1942 , but havent played them in a while, but got hardcore into it because I love all the class's and vehicles.

Now this game is more advance, now you can destroy a wall, or even a building. This game looks badass


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Jakl said:


> Ive played BF2 and BF 1942 , but havent played them in a while, but got hardcore into it because I love all the class's and vehicles.
> 
> Now this game is more advance, now you can destroy a wall, or even a building. This game looks badass



BF BC 1 is awesome, I still play it like 10 hours a week, gets real competitive when someone gets your dog tags, really hoping they keep that in.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2009)

Not sure if its been said but if you go to there site you can sign up with them to get a beta Key. Not sure if they have any left and they say its no guarantee but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

http://badcompany2.ea.com/#/beta

Theres the beta signup link, but as it says, Gamestop is giving them with preorders, so I guess I gotta head up there and grab my key!


----------



## Paintface (Nov 12, 2009)

bad company will be DX10 , frostbite 2 engine on BF3 will be DX11


----------



## wiak (Nov 12, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm gonna wait for user benchmarks and such. I don't want to buy a 5850 and realize I have to wait for the second generation of DX11 cards to max it at 1080p with 60fps..


lol you have to do that anyway


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Paintface said:


> bad company will be DX10 , frostbite 2 engine on BF3 will be DX11



*I'm not sure if this was mentioned or not but is BF:BC 2 fully DX 11 compliant or is it just a feature of the engine? *

_Not fully clear yet, the PC specifics are still in development_

That question and answer was straight from a Rendering Architect at DICE's twitter. BF 3 is a flat out rumor so far, so not sure how you would be even sure that game will come out, BF BC 3 and BF 3 would pretty much be the same exact game, the BC series seems to be the successor.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> *I'm not sure if this was mentioned or not but is BF:BC 2 fully DX 11 compliant or is it just a feature of the engine? *
> 
> _Not fully clear yet, the PC specifics are still in development_
> 
> That question and answer was straight from a Rendering Architect at DICE's twitter. BF 3 is a flat out rumor so far, so not sure how you would be even sure that game will come out, BF BC 3 and BF 3 would pretty much be the same exact game, the BC series seems to be the successor.



Its been confimred many times.

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/08/pax-2009-battlefield-1943-producer-talks-lack-of-dlc/

http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/696413/electronic-arts-confirms-battlefield-3-in-development.html



> 09AUG2009
> Battlefield 3 slated to be EPIC
> 
> Our friends at BFGuides http://www.twitter.com/bfguides asked Mr. Troedsson the execuitve producer for Battlefield if BF3 will be epic.
> ...



I can keep going with sources but I think you get the idea. 

Also BC2 will have DX11 features. True its not 100% confirmed but Ill bet money on it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2009)

The hardware and OS are both readily available for DX11. It doesn't make sense to have games releasing in 4 months that still dont support the new features. I can't see full 100% DX11 support being held off BC2 unless Nvidia bribes DICE into holding back because their not ready.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, waiting on the 19th... File Planet gave me the numbers... But, PS3 gives me errors when I "redeem code".. So, the 19th can't  get here faster!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its been confimred many times.
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/08/pax-2009-battlefield-1943-producer-talks-lack-of-dlc/
> 
> ...



I guess I'm not saying their won't be a BF3, I mean eventually there will be, it's a popular franchise and it will move on, but that 1st source here's there qoute.



> "We don't have any immediate plans right now, but it's not ruled out. There's a lot of pressure on the team for Battlefield 3 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2



and the 2nd source was old news, at that point from many other news sources people were wondering if BF BC 2 and BF3 were one in the same. At the time of June 10th BF BC 2 had only just been announced as being released about a week before that. So I agree there most likely will be a BF3 at sometime I suppose, but for now it seems that the BC series has taken its place, got to admit, they are in the same timeline, with the same weapons, only thing MIA is jets.

Also agree, all signs are pointing to yes on DX11, the engines being built for it and they sure are flaunting that, the games list for it is growing, I don't see why they wouldnt take that step, stopping at DX10 would be a mistake.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I guess I'm not saying their won't be a BF3, I mean eventually there will be, it's a popular franchise and it will move on, but that 1st source here's there qoute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the last quote? From the producer of BF3?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And the last quote? From the producer of BF3?



I don't follow twitter, I despise networking sites, so I'm not sure when to find a date on that, but as far as DICE is concerned BF 3 could have easily been BF 2142, BF BC 1, or BF BC 2. Names change during production, so if there is a "BF 3" now, it might not be that later, but like I said, I'm sure one will eventually be out, just saying BF BC 2 really is what "BF 3" would be.


----------



## Anath (Nov 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't follow twitter, I despise networking sites, so I'm not sure when to find a date on that, but as far as DICE is concerned BF 3 could have easily been BF 2142, BF BC 1, or BF BC 2. Names change during production, so if there is a "BF 3" now, it might not be that later, but like I said, I'm sure one will eventually be out, just saying BF BC 2 really is what "BF 3" would be.



Yea I was considering BF BC 2 to be BF3. I mean they are practically the same game in my opinion. I am not sure there would be much of a difference between the two if they did release a BF3. The only thing i could think of was releasing for the pc in which this game is coming out for pc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't follow twitter, I despise networking sites, so I'm not sure when to find a date on that, but as far as DICE is concerned BF 3 could have easily been BF 2142, BF BC 1, or BF BC 2. Names change during production, so if there is a "BF 3" now, it might not be that later, but like I said, I'm sure one will eventually be out, just saying BF BC 2 really is what "BF 3" would be.



You're assuming that BF3 would be identical to BF2 with better graphics. Do you remember way back before the great consoleization of gaming when sequels offered more than just a minor facelift? BF3 is going back to those days. How do I know this? Because you said it yourself. BF BC2 is like BF2 minus the jets. Well do you think they will just add jets and call it a day? No they are working on something BIG. A true sequel. An old school style sequel.

Of course nothing will be announced before March but look out Xmas of 2010.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're assuming that BF3 would be identical to BF2 with better graphics. Do you remember way back before the great consoleization of gaming when sequels offered more than just a minor facelift? BF3 is going back to those days. How do I know this? Because you said it yourself. BF BC2 is like BF2 minus the jets. Well do you think they will just add jets and call it a day? No they are working on something BIG. A true sequel. An old school style sequel.
> 
> Of course nothing will be announced before March but look out Xmas of 2010.



See that I would actually call BF 3, thats what I was kind of trying to say, too many people I think were expecting a BF 2 rehash and it seems BC has filled that role. Personally I loved old BF 1942, it would be nice to see a return.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 12, 2009)

mailman you have post 

wanted to say that to you for so long


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> See that I would actually call BF 3, thats what I was kind of trying to say, too many people I think were expecting a BF 2 rehash and it seems BC has filled that role. Personally I loved old BF 1942, it would be nice to see a return.



I dont see them bringing anything like 1942 to the table for BF3. I'm really hoping they go the modern or somewhat futuristic route with BF3 but that's a biased plea since I actually enjoy 2142 (despite all it's failures and non-destructable bridges... mailman) and I feel that if DICE could do something else along those line for BF3 and really iron out the bugs they would have a real winner.

Actually they can do anything they want.. I just hope they stay away from WWII since it's SOFA KING played out IMO.


----------



## Anath (Nov 13, 2009)

http://g4tv.com/videos/42695/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Direct-Feed-Walkthrough/?quality=hd

new video!


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for the video anath, i hope they keep it similair to what they shown in the video very clean interface nothing flashy and annoying, looks very nice and i loook forward to this bad company along with battlfield 3


----------



## Anath (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea and remember that video is the ps3 version. So I am sure the pc version will look a lot better.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2009)

I just dont need money exsploding out of peoples heads, lol if that happened i would probably throw my computer out my window just to destroy the cd inside it!~ LOL!


----------



## Anath (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea after i saw that i was like wtf are you serious? Not to mention the laggy ass hosts that you get when matchmaking pairs you up with someone from the north pole.


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope my 4890 will be sufficient to play this game at good settings.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2009)

mab1376 said:


> I hope my 4890 will be sufficient to play this game at good settings.



i wouldnt see why not, the only thing that might hurt you is the ram on your video card with all the destrutible enviroments that takes its toll on memory


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 13, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i wouldnt see why not, the only thing that might hurt you is the ram on your video card with all the destrutible enviroments that takes its toll on memory



Theres not really that many video cards with more than 1GB of memory.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Theres not really that many video cards with more than 1GB of memory.



well you got the 4870x2 with 2 gigz and yet to be released 5970 with 4 gigz loL! im pretty sure if your afraid of bc running on your machine get the 5970, but just beware not to bottleneck it with a low end system


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 13, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> well you got the 4870x2 with 2 gigz and yet to be released 5970 with 4 gigz loL! im pretty sure if your afraid of bc running on your machine get the 5970, but just beware not to bottleneck it with a low end system



I don't have a 4870x2 I have two XFX 4870 1GB's in crossfire. 

Your post needs a grammar nazi check.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2009)

Psssh, grammar checks can blow themselves im not writing a college paper here. lOL

and im not possitive that the crossfire setup even uses the 2nd cards memory>?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Psssh, grammar checks can blow themselves im not writing a college paper here. lOL
> 
> and im not possitive that the crossfire setup even uses the 2nd cards memory>?



The memory for the GPU's is not additive.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> and im not possitive that the crossfire setup even uses the 2nd cards memory>?



It does. In crossfire each card uses the memory available to it unless one card has less RAM. If each card has 1GB available then each card will use 1GB if needed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 13, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It does. In crossfire each card uses the memory available to it unless one card has less RAM. If each card has 1GB available then each card will use 1GB if needed.



If each card has 1GB, each card will use its own 1GB, but that RAM will not add together to make 2GB. So in essence, you have as much video memory as your smallest memoried card. Like my 4870x2 I cant max out GTA 4, it shows only 1GB memory, I can run it almost maxed out, but I don't have the memory to run full view distance and everything else.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If each card has 1GB, each card will use its own 1GB, but that RAM will not add together to make 2GB. So in essence, you have as much video memory as your smallest memoried card. Like my 4870x2 I cant max out GTA 4, it shows only 1GB memory, I can run it almost maxed out, but I don't have the memory to run full view distance and everything else.



*massive off topic derailment* 

I know.. we're arguing the same point. Each card renders alternating frames with the resources available only to itself. The GPU cycles and RAM are never "combined" in a traditional sense and the performance increase we see are purely subjective. 

I was trying to explain to marineborn that the second card's RAM must be used (by the second card) or crossfire would not exist.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Nov 20, 2009)

So, back on topic. I was playing the Bad company 2 beta on ps3 last night and it's alot of fun.  It's similar enough to BC1 to know you're playing Bad Company, but different enough to feel more Battlefield on PC like.  In case some of you havn't played BC1, to me it felt more like modern combat on console, instead of BF on PC.  This actually feels more like BF on PC imo.  The Rush gamemode is awesome and much better than Gold Rush in BC1, and of course I think they'll still have conquest in.   Does anyone know if BC2 is gonna support DX9?  I have an HD4830, but unfortunately the only OS I could install awhile back was XP so no DX10 or anything.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure it'll be DX9 compatible.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 12, 2009)

From PS3, but still an excellent video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=616LrteDliE


----------



## lemode (Dec 12, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> From PS3, but still an excellent video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=616LrteDliE



thank you for that! makes me want to play this on the PC NOW!


----------



## shevanel (Dec 12, 2009)

maps are big like crysis maps it seems. i hope there are many game modes or I feel this is gonna be boring for me.

Look really good though in the visual department.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 12, 2009)

shevanel said:


> maps are big like crysis maps it seems. i hope there are many game modes or I feel this is gonna be boring for me.
> 
> Look really good though in the visual department.



Maps will be quiet large, the rates maps, if like BC 1 will be larger than normal maps. But normal maps will be the whole map, where as crates maps you progress through them. There will at least be CTF and Crates in MP, then the SP mode. Beyond that not really sure, all I played in BC 1 was CTF, same with BF2 and 1943 DC mod. Thats what I like.


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maps will be *quiet* large



No, they are loud


----------



## shevanel (Dec 12, 2009)

the sound and look of the game seems as intense as a real battle would be. It has alot of realism and depth.

even the frequent use of the word mother fu$$er remind me of full metal jacket lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 12, 2009)

shevanel said:


> the sound and look of the game seems as intense as a real battle would be. It has alot of realism and depth.
> 
> even the frequent use of the word mother fu$$er remind me of full metal jacket lol



All I got to say is "shit grenade", you hear that quiet a bit.


----------



## MadClown (Dec 13, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> No, they are loud



Quite loud.


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Dec 13, 2009)

Any news on when the PC beta starts?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2009)

Demo will come out on March 2010 for PC and Xbox360.

I believe the game will run smooth on anything >9600GT, the graphic is not exactly stunning, it looks as good as any other current FPS games (or better a little bit).

It's not the best looking game! So, you will be fine with anything >9600GT.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 13, 2009)

This won't be as good as bf2 i bet


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2009)

It's actually really good.

I spent almost 40 hours for the beta so far, and on a same map, and I still haven't got bored yet.

Maxed out my Recon and got the M95, playing with Medic atm .


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It's actually really good.
> 
> I spent almost 40 hours for the beta so far, and on a same map, and I still haven't got bored yet.
> 
> Maxed out my Recon and got the M95, playing with Medic atm .



It doesn't have jets though


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2009)

Jets fly too fast, and require a big map.

I think calling in airstrike is better, and more realistic for the 24 players limit on consoles.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Jets fly too fast, and require a big map.
> 
> I think calling in airstrike is better, and more realistic for the 24 players limit on consoles.



Yeah that's what bf2 was about though big maps and lots of players. All the vehicles are what define's battlefield from call of duty which is just infantry.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2009)

Once you play the game you will understand why BF BC2 is different from COD, even with just infantry.

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/236464.page

People's talking about Jets there.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 13, 2009)

Graphics Ive seen look far more realistic than MW2. Plus, Ive only really seen Ps3 version. with DX11 and what not, this game will get taxing at high res, physics and AA/AF.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 13, 2009)

Physics use CPU power not GPU power, 'cause it's not PhysX.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 13, 2009)

Yea that's why it might be taxing on a system...

The tanks in this game - move, sound, look and seem more realistic than those plastic-looking painted armored vehicles they don't even let you drive in MW2.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 13, 2009)

I just hope they don't screw this. Looks great from screenies. About jets? Maybe they are too quick, i remember that in bf vietnam i always went outta the map, and they were only f4's or whatever. I actually think its a good idea to dish them, at least on small to medium maps. They were great in 1942 though. I loved the stukas!


----------



## mAfia_boy (Dec 13, 2009)

has anyone got a word on what type of servers this game will be using???? BF2 had a lot of server issues in the past and had to be patched time and time again, and still is i think??? (aint played it since BF2142 came out) Ive pre-orderd BFBC2 already, the screenies are looking slick, just hope it plays well online??


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Demo will come out on March 2010 for PC and Xbox360.



I thought the final game is getting released in March?


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Dec 13, 2009)

kid, that's the demo they are releasing, I'm talking about the PC open beta that starts this month.


----------



## Boneface (Dec 13, 2009)

PC Beta has been delayed till early next yr


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> It doesn't have jets though



Eh, not a big loss, this game is vastly different feeling than MW without jets. Even without vehicles, the classes really are vastly different.



shevanel said:


> Graphics Ive seen look far more realistic than MW2. Plus, Ive only really seen Ps3 version. with DX11 and what not, this game will get taxing at high res, physics and AA/AF.



Thats the 1st thing a friendly of mine said who has MW2. He came over to try out the beta and right away I asked what he thought and he said it looked a lot better and cleaner.



mastrdrver said:


> I thought the final game is getting released in March?



It is.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 14, 2009)

JUDOHAWK said:


> kid, that's the demo they are releasing, I'm talking about the PC open beta that starts this month.



Yea, apparently I wasn't quite awake yesterday morning when I read that. I saw demo and thought beta.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well when is the beta? Anyone know?


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 14, 2009)

Eeeeearly next year.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 16, 2009)

Battlefield moments EP3. 


The PS3 BETA ends on Dec 21st.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 16, 2009)

Spent 65 hours + for the beta.  

Saved me ton of money (didn't buy any games since I got this beta).

Maxed out my Recon. Medic level up like crazy with all the healing and reviving, lol.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 16, 2009)

I didnt get to play all that much. Only reached level 24 I think. Amazing game. I cant wait to play it on a real platform.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Battlefield moments EP3.
> 
> 
> The PS3 BETA ends on Dec 21st.



Thanks for the movie man!


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck what I said earlier I REALLY REALLY WANT THIS GAME.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thanks for the movie man!







DrPepper said:


> Fuck what I said earlier I REALLY REALLY WANT THIS GAME.



What did you say earlier? 

+ for the record this game does play as well as it appears to in the videos. Smooooooooth..... exceptionally high quality infantry dynamics with all the goodness of BF gadgets and vehicles. None of the BF2142 net lag stuttering. 

After playing the demo at my friends house the only way I can get my shooter fix now is by playing COD:MW.  BF2142 plays like shit compared to Bad Company 2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

I got a few new screenies children. Now what do we say?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 16, 2009)

Source?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Source?



Sorry! Here ya go.



> "The ruined industrial environment of Panama Canal" is the setting for a new Battlefield: Bad Company 2 gameplay trailer and screenshots from DICE, showing the 'Conquest' mode.
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is slated for release on Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC--system requirements here--on March 2. A PS3 closed multiplayer beta is currently underway for pre-orderers and due to end on December 21, while the PC beta originally scheduled for this month has been delayed until "very early next year." All three platforms will receive downloadable multiplayer demos.


Source


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Shit that looks wicked! I like the detail on the apc (is that a bradley?) or whatever it is! hot damn!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 16, 2009)

oh god this needs to come out. Those pics look amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 16, 2009)

I read the title and all I thought was "feel like making.... feel like making love", I guess that's just me though.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 16, 2009)

That's how good it looks on PC, not on PS3 though .


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 16, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> That's how good it looks on PC, not on PS3 though .



Yes, the ps3 version looks much worse than those screenies.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 16, 2009)

Those video's are based on the PS3 version though.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 16, 2009)

are these real in game screenies or just *enhanced* images like a tad other games do in previews?


----------



## shevanel (Dec 16, 2009)

i highly doubt they are in-game screen shots.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 16, 2009)

They are, It's not the best pc game graphic, 'cause I have seen better with my own eyes (other games).


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 16, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i highly doubt they are in-game screen shots.



Yeah why do they keep bullshitting us with fake enhanced pics? Maybe its just to build the hype. Anyways, we'll be answered in the beta, we ll just have to wait some more. Close up it looks real nice though. It aint crysis but if its remotely similar as in the pics, that ll do.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

There is no reason why those cannot be in game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I just got done recording about an hour worth of BC 2 footage for you all, an attack and a defense, uploading them to youtube atm, will post up the links when they are finally up.



shevanel said:


> i highly doubt they are in-game screen shots.



They are real, heck the PS3 version just about looks that good. I'll snap some pics to go along with the video I'm putting up (remember pics off my LCD won't be as good as in game pics). The big difference is really the shadows, everything else looks real nice.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They are real, heck the PS3 version just about looks that good. I'll snap some pics to go along with the video I'm putting up (remember pics off my LCD won't be as good as in game pics).



I do hope they are, coz when i was a kiddo, a lot of preview sites screwed me with sexy pics of graphics that never ever really materialised.


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 16, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There is no reason why those cannot be in game.



in game pics on a ps3  you funny funny man


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well the files I got are much too large to upload, at 30min long each almost and 3.3gb, any suggestions on uploading, or a good program to cut them up and compress them for uploading?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just edit it, put in the best parts, thatll do.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have any editing programs, and I have barely ever messed with video editing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> in game pics on a ps3  you funny funny man



No one said anything about the PS3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No one said anything about the PS3



Exactly, thats the PC version, those screenshots aren't from the maps thats on PS3 right now.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 17, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Exactly, thats the PC version, those screenshots aren't from the maps thats on PS3 right now.



The video's are from the PS3. You can tell because it has options on the bottom of the screen showing bits of a controller i think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The video's are from the PS3. You can tell because it has options on the bottom of the screen showing bits of a controller i think.



We aren't talking about the videos, talking about the screens. I didn't watch the video, but I have the beta on PS3 and that tank is not available on the PS3 beta's map, so that is most likely a PC version that those screens are from. I'm sure the videos are from a PS#, they might drop screens of other vehicles and maps, but I doubt video of them will be around before they announce more about the maps.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Game looks great on all platforms, who cares.

The gameplay is what i want from this game. Looks awesome


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 17, 2009)

Man I can't wait to see this game...  Iam still not over bf2 yet!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well heres some screens, can really tell it was taken of an LCD, but looks pretty damn good.

I damaged this wall with my M60, the small divids are usually 1 shot, the really large hole is probably like 8 shots and some of the medium holes are 2 - 4 shots.

















Tell me this doesn't look very close to those PC screens? The shading is really good compared to other PS3 games, but still, in all of the other screens you can see the shading on PC will be far better.





Still working on video, I took some new stuff, but it ended up being too small.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont care bout the graphics (they are good anyways), as long as you feel immersed and the gameplay's good  I just wet my pants seeing that m60! How are the maps btw? are there maps for close-quarter battles? what are your feelings so far?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I loved all the BF games (BF2 the least though as I felt it didn't do DC mod justice), so far I'm loving it though. Kits are much better rounded than the BC1 kits, The only map we can play on so far is nice

*Crate Set 1:*
Attackers start off with a ton of vehicles, long run in, enemy base is in a valley of sorts, Crate A building can be dropped, Crate B can't be dropped. 

*Crate Set 2:*
You move into a town, both Crate A and B buildings can be dropped on their crates, this is a pretty close quarters fight here, but tanks can shell the buildings moving you onto crate set 3 very fast.

*Crate Set 3:*
The 3rd set is at the end of the town, so the Attackers can still use the end of the town for cover, the Defenders are on a more open end, they got a train for cover, a destroyed bus and some small buildings and trees. Tanks are pretty useless here, they cant drop the crate areas, they can still damage crates, they do good to kill people though, so they aren't useless.

*Crate Set 4:*
The Attackers have to cross a bridge with a train on it, or they can go under it and to the side. And the end of the train is Crate A in a tipped over train cart, this is pretty easy to get, this is a Medics dream, lots of decent cover, but not room for everyone to hide, you set out your health packs and wait for hiding spots to be taken, those who can't hide take damage, or die, either way you heal or res them. Crate B isn't so easy, it's in a building that can't be dropped, all it's walls can be blown off though, and it's right where the Defenders spawn. So if they blow off the walls, they can always shoot at people trying to arm the crate.

*Crate Set 5:*
This is the final push, you start moving through huge shipping containers. Defenders have their crates in a 4 story building (it cant be dropped, but most of the walls can be removed so they don't have much cover). Theres a ton of good cover for Attackers since metal can't be destroyed all the shipping crates are nice. The right side is open, usually Attackers will roll up with a tank here and shell people who spawn on Defense.

Thats basically it, the map has a bit of everything.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I love some close quarters! its the main reason why i stopped playing dragoon rising, every enemy I killed was miiiiles away, at the end, it gets boring! well it seems its going down well for you! Maybe that ll be the game that makes me stop playing cod:mw!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah I love some close quarters! its the main reason why i stopped playing dragoon rising, every enemy I killed was miiiiles away, at the end, it gets boring! well it seems its going down well for you! Maybe that ll be the game that makes me stop playing cod:mw!



It won't be as much close quarters as COD, but there seems to be a good amount. I was a tanker in BC 1, but I love the medic kit so much in this game I usually do my best to stay out of tanks. If your looking to use the Light Machine guns, they play a lot different than other things, the guns can be dead on accurate for a few bursts, I have taken out snipers as they were trying to kill me (and thats using Iron Sights), done that numerous times, only takes 1 - 2 shells to kill someone. But the longer you hold it down, the more crazy the recoil gets, and if you get shot while your shooting, you won't be killing anything except a passing by bird. So you really always need to get the first shot, if you do you should win, and the bullets have deep penetration, it's real nice when 4 - 5 guys are huddled with a healer and you pop up and kill them all.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 17, 2009)

I like a mix of combat not to much one guy runs by and sprays me and not to much i cant see who killed me from a distance.

FYI its not because im rubbish but online i get the feeling people are way to much into it, i can hardly notice who killed me most of the time; thats not BC2 its just games in general.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

What this game needs is strippers and zombies with the occasional stripper zombie.


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What this game needs is strippers and zombies with the occasional stripper zombie.



Zombhooters?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Zombhooters?



Ever see "Zombie Land"?


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 17, 2009)

Zombie Strippers?


----------



## EchoMan (Dec 19, 2009)

Game looks good and should be just as good or better than the first BC.

I'd love to see main messages moved away from the middle of the screen though, seriously getting annoying with FPS games these days. Don't need to see "your team has taken the lead" over and over in big ass text across the middle of my screen.

Not to sure about the reviving method, too many games are opting for faced paced arcade like gameplay, a delay for weapon usage after being revived might add better balance. In the first BC you could always spawn on squad members that were alive. This just seems like you can constantly push the lines without much thought put into how/where you should push on the next attempt.
The re-spawn timers are fast enough as it is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just placed my pre-order at gamestop.com. I wonder when I get my unlocking code?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 26, 2009)

EchoMan said:


> Game looks good and should be just as good or better than the first BC.
> 
> I'd love to see main messages moved away from the middle of the screen though, seriously getting annoying with FPS games these days. Don't need to see "your team has taken the lead" over and over in big ass text across the middle of my screen.
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that the amount of text on the screen is crazy. Also I think the spawn timer should be about 7-8 seconds instead of something like 15 like in bf2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that the amount of text on the screen is crazy. Also I think the spawn timer should be about 7-8 seconds instead of something like 15 like in bf2.



That was all server dependent. Ive been playing Quake Wars to ease my teamplay fix lately. If you have never played it I recommend you give it a try.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 26, 2009)

About the reviving thing:

1st time is instance
2nd + will take more time, you will have to standing next to the dead body and wait with your revive tool on, waiting with your guns on won't work. So, that's mean you won't able to shoot anything.

If you got revived and got killed again, the respawn time will be longer (7-8 seconds) than you got killed and no one revived you (5 seconds).

Everything's seem good so far, and they already fixed the "stacking aid kits".


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That was all server dependent. Ive been playing Quake Wars to ease my teamplay fix lately. If you have never played it I recommend you give it a try.



I've got it  Good game too.


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 30, 2009)

Silence! More BFBC2 goodness.

Intah tar vieuuuuu http://www.gametrailers.com/video/squad-based-battlefield-bad/60345?type=flv
Moments III http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-battlefield-battlefield-bad/60316?type=flv


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 2, 2010)

I think someone mentioned about free pc beta code when pre-order @ gamestop

It's true.

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?sku=647589



> Reserve Battlefield Bad Company 2 and receive access to the PC multiplayer beta. Beta begins January 28th, 2010 and ends February 25, 2010. Available for online customers only while supplies last. Not available for in-store or in-store pickup orders.
> 
> Online Customers: A beta activation code and download instructions will be emailed beginning January 26th, 2010.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't trust or like Gamestop.com, but I may have to make an exception here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't trust or like Gamestop.com, but I may have to make an exception here.



I did it. So far so good.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did it. So far so good.



Don't worry.  I am sure someone at work will make me mad.  I will get a fiending for my BF fix and go, "Hey, I will go ahead and get the Pre-order at gamestop.com on."  Then get in BF2142 and make people cry.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 6, 2010)

So I finally decided to pre-order it for PC today, and I know that online customers are the one that get into the beta. But then you have to wait for it to ship to you, so do you have to wait to play the game (for shipping time) just in order to get into the beta, or do they email you a download link and your key?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

You guys that preordered, you have any idea here? I'd rather just play the game on release day instead of having to wait just so I can be in the beta.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 7, 2010)

Some e-tailers over here tend to send the game early because they have a release day guarantee. I get some of my game 1 or 2 days early.

But most of the time i hold off for a good deal unless im dying for it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

That would be nice, I havent ever bought anything from GS online, so I'm just curious. Would be kind of pointless to preorder online to get into the beta, then to not be able to play at release day.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 7, 2010)

I lasted 4 days, per-order is in.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I lasted 4 days, per-order is in.



What? You lasted 4 days of what? And if you pre-ordered online, you got any info if these are showing up release day or no?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 7, 2010)

I pre-ordered from gamestop. I've been hearing many things about steam having the beta for pre-orders and other stuff like that. I chose gamestop since they made the open statement of emailing beta keys on the 26th of January .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I pre-ordered from gamestop. I've been hearing many things about steam having the beta for pre-orders and other stuff like that. I chose gamestop since they made the open statement of emailing beta keys on the 26th of January .



Your link isn't working, but as far as I know, the only way GS is releasing keys is if you preorder online. And if you do that, that means you will not get your game on the 2nd of March because it will be in the mail. So it seems to be a choice, play in the beta (again for me) or play on the 2nd of March for good.

That is unless they ship them early so we get them on release day, or if they provide a DL link and our keys by email so we can play on release, but seems no one knows. Which is surprising as some of the pre-orders so far have been constantly posting about BC 2, I would think they would want to play on March 2nd.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 7, 2010)

cool "themailman78" always see updates from you , and more videos here 
http://www.gametrailers.com/game/battlefield-bad-company-2/10837


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your link isn't working, but as far as I know, the only way GS is releasing keys is if you preorder online. And if you do that, that means you will not get your game on the 2nd of March because it will be in the mail. So it seems to be a choice, play in the beta (again for me) or play on the 2nd of March for good.
> 
> That is unless they ship them early so we get them on release day, or if they provide a DL link and our keys by email so we can play on release, but seems no one knows. Which is surprising as some of the pre-orders so far have been constantly posting about BC 2, I would think they would want to play on March 2nd.



OR you pick up your pre-order from the closest store. That would allow you to play on March 2nd. 

When you order online you have two options. 1. Ship it to your house. 2. Ship it to the store. Store is the best option because it allows you to be sure of gameplay on March 2nd.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> OR you pick up your pre-order from the closest store. That would allow you to play on March 2nd.
> 
> When you order online you have two options. 1. Ship it to your house. 2. Ship it to the store. Store is the best option because it allows you to be sure of gameplay on March 2nd.



Yeah, I was going to do that, but their fine print says:



> Available for online customers only while supplies last. Not available for in-store *or in-store pickup orders*.



I had my copy in the GS store cart, all ready to check out, then I decided to go read one more time and seen that, so I didn't put through my order. Hopefully none of you will get screwed by this, or hopefully someone has word that that last part is not true. If it isn't I'll go put in my pre-order now, I guess I might as well anyways for the extra gear (granted I had all of that unlocked in the beta), will be nice to have without unlocking it. I just want to make sure I put in the right shipping to get in the beta is at all possible to get in the beta and play on release day I would like to, if not, I'll play on release day since I already got to enjoy the beta and I got other things I should be beating.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought the beta for the PC and 360 were going to be public... 



			
				Gordon VanDyke said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> 
> We wanted to update you, and slow the flood of tweets, on questions surrounding the BFBC2 PC Beta being cancelled.  I'll get right to it and say *"the BFBC2 PC Beta is not cancelled".*  Now this all started due to changes made to an earlier blog that removed the PC Beta from the details and the reason for this was the plan changed. With the huge success of the PS3 Beta we decided to drastically increase the PC Beta's capacity to insure as many people as possible could participate.  Unfortunately this meant we had to delay the Beta to very early next year giving us more planning time to make it happen and implement more optimizations.
> ...



I got that from 'ere when looking for the public beta info. Beta starts on the _*28th*_ apparently.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats a really old post, and it doesn't really say open beta, just says a larger beta, they most likely had planned a pretty closed doors beta, then decided they would open it up to GS pre-orders, but then they must have figured that was too much, so they narrowed it down some more. I would assume mid way through February once they have all the kinks worked out, the PC beta will open up more beyond that.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats a really old post, and it doesn't really say open beta, just says a larger beta, they most likely had planned a pretty closed doors beta, then decided they would open it up to GS pre-orders, but then they must have figured that was too much, so they narrowed it down some more. I would assume mid way through February once they have all the kinks worked out, the PC beta will open up more beyond that.



I thought I'd post it, I swear they said they'd make the PC (and 360) beta public, but I've pre-ordered mine so I get 'exclusive' early access. Freaking hope so, this will be my communities next server.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 7, 2010)

When ordering from gamestop.ca the in-store pickup option isn't available. They wont ship the games early because they are held to contract to only sell the game on or after the official release date of March 2nd. Since they cannot process the sale until it ships the game will be sent on release day. In Montreal I get ordered goods pretty fast from anywhere in Canada so I dont mind waiting a day or two. I mostly ordered to guarantee I can get a "limited" edition and beta access.. even though beta keys should be available to anyone since the PS3 beta keys were multiplying like rabbits. 

@ Innocent - There will be a demo for all platforms but no beta for the 360... only PC and PS3. I know you're probably not interested in the 360 but I just wanted to clarify for others. 

@ Kurgan - Here is the link i was trying to post. http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?Product_ID=74539


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah Triptex, I'm kinda figuring those who want to play in the beta are screwed, just wanting to make sure. Either way I'm going to put in my pre-order, most likely will skip the PC beta, probably a good thing as beginning of Feb I'm hoping to move to DX11 anyways.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 7, 2010)

I doubt you'll miss the beta. I have the feeling they will be giving the keys away to anyone who wants them. The PS3 beta had over 350k players.... On Twitter they would randomly post up hundreds of keys for the taking. 

"Fear not young padwan yours beta status will be"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eh I hate twitter, and mostly hate networking sites, the twitter news feed is very hard to follow or find old things on. I have a Fileplanet sub and got a PS3 key through that, so I'm sure I can get a PC key through there also, but I'm just not too worried, I literally have like 300 hours worth of gameplay on PS3 games I should beat before I devout my life to BC 2.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pretty confident Fileplanet will have keys to send out. You'll be fine... although if you could get paid for those 300 hours you'd be doing even better.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 7, 2010)

double post FTW

It looks like GameStop was accurate with their release date for the PC beta. 

The EA Store has now posted the same date for beta release and since DICE is owned by EA I doubt they would make a mistake here. Unless DICE studios burns to the ground I would say this shit is on lock down now. 

I do find it interesting that GameStop is emaling the codes and instructions 2 days earlier than EA Store...



			
				EA Store said:
			
		

> Customers will be emailed beta access instructions starting January 28, 2010.



SOURCE: EA Store


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 7, 2010)

I get my email on the 26th.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 7, 2010)

Me too


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 7, 2010)

High-five!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 7, 2010)

Even if we get the codes and download instruction (or the download for that matter) it doesnt mean we'll be playing 2 days earlier... but we can dream!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I was going to do that, but their fine print says:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my copy in the GS store cart, all ready to check out, then I decided to go read one more time and seen that, so I didn't put through my order. Hopefully none of you will get screwed by this, or hopefully someone has word that that last part is not true. If it isn't I'll go put in my pre-order now, I guess I might as well anyways for the extra gear (granted I had all of that unlocked in the beta), will be nice to have without unlocking it. I just want to make sure I put in the right shipping to get in the beta is at all possible to get in the beta and play on release day I would like to, if not, I'll play on release day since I already got to enjoy the beta and I got other things I should be beating.



Mine worked fine. I wonder if its area specific.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay I have a plan. 

GT3xx come's out in march so does this and I have a job interview next week. Hopefully I'l have enough money buy those two then live at least 3 months playing this game, die and then improvise from there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Okay I have a plan.
> 
> GT3xx come's out in march so does this and I have a job interview next week. Hopefully I'l have enough money buy those two then live at least 3 months playing this game, die and then improvise from there.



Don't forget to fap!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't forget to fap!



I should hire someone to do that since I will have both hands stuck to the mouse and keyboard ? any takers ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I should hire someone to do that since I will have both hands stuck to the mouse and keyboard ? any takers ?



Fappin' in like jello. Theres always time for it.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fappin' in like jello. Theres always time for it.



Fapping in jello or fapping and jello


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine worked fine. I wonder if its area specific.



You mean you already have your code? Or you mean that your GS website doesn't show the stipulation on online orders sent to the store for pickup?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You mean you already have your code? Or you mean that your GS website doesn't show the stipulation on online orders sent to the store for pickup?



The pickup thing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Beta Changes Detailed*

Sounds good to me 



> Offering players a look behind the scenes of game development, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 developer DICE has published a list of the hundred-plus changes it has made to the upcoming shooter following the now-concluded PlayStation 3 beta.
> 
> Another beta test, this one on PC, is slated to kick off January 28 and run through February 25, with the completed game planned to hit North American shops in PC, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 form March 2 and a multiplayer demo due around then.
> Completely reskinned the weapons and scopes for much improved visual quality.
> ...



Source


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2010)

Woot! can't wait to be on your team Mailman!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 11, 2010)

I just read everything there, glad to see some of those tweaks, most of them seem to be things that were fine, but needed fine tuning, I personally would have been fine with no mouseholes in trains and such. But XM8 nerfing was needed, Red dot scope FOV was needed, medpack cooldown occuring when your weapons out was needed (damn that was so annoying). But honestly, none of those are crazy bugs, good too see, can't wait to play this again, that other thread up is getting old, played the game and it's great NEED MOAR!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice, I never read update release note, but I actually read everything of this one!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2010)

I have one question.  How do I get my BF Veteran status.  Do I need to go to EA and sign up for my name now, like with BF2142?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have one question.  How do I get my BF Veteran status.  Do I need to go to EA and sign up for my name now, like with BF2142?



Pretty much, you will have to register your game, and hopefully it will let you unite them under 1 profile, it's kind of messed up, it will show your persona for each EA game that you own, it would be nice if they just let you keep using that same persona. But instead you make a new one for each game, then somehow register them under an account, and hope that it works.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2010)

Fixed wire guided missiles sometimes going erratic (even though this was realistic yet unintentional).

I find this statement in the Bug fixes funny as hell.  "Even though in real life this weapon will occasionally just go WTF, no one wants that shit in this game."


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2010)

*Yep !*



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I pre-ordered from gamestop. I've been hearing many things about steam having the beta for pre-orders and other stuff like that. I chose gamestop since they made the open statement of emailing beta keys on the 26th of January .



I am going to go thru Gamestop too.
Do you know if we can order a digital version thru Gamestop ?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I am going to go thru Gamestop too.
> Do you know if we can order a digital version thru Gamestop ?





assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah I love some close quarters! its the main reason why i stopped playing dragoon rising, every enemy I killed was miiiiles away, at the end, it gets boring! well it seems its going down well for you! Maybe that ll be the game that makes me stop playing cod:mw!


BF 2 is a lot like that. Though when the action gets intense it can really get you worked up. 
I am not real thrilled about MW2 the longer I have it either. Only because I get my ass handed to me. 
Not knowing maps is a huge handicap. COD 4 I know the maps so I can hold my own.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2010)

OK I pre-ordered. Now what ? I went to the link they sent and there is nothing available for me to download. I thought I ordered the digital version. Maybe it is still to early to show it was paid for.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2010)

If you're talking about the beta it's slated for download on the 28th unless you've been lucky enough to get a beta key with your pre-order then you should get the key (and maybe a download link for the beta) on the 26th.

If you're talking about the game, you'll be able to download it on it's official release.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> OK I pre-ordered. Now what ? I went to the link they sent and there is nothing available for me to download. I thought I ordered the digital version. Maybe it is still to early to show it was paid for.


Yeah gues I was a little vague wasn't I ? The beta. 
I got it thru EA to insure I get the beta.

I find this interesting. Look at the release date they have on my receipt :

ORDER SUMMARY
Product SKU: *****
Product Name: Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2 Limited Edition (Pre-Ordered)
pre-ordered release date: Tue Mar 09 02:00:00 CST 2010
Qty Ordered: 1
Amount: $49.95


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2010)

In that case then you'll most likely get your key (and possibly access) on the 26th unless they delay it.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> OK I pre-ordered. Now what ? I went to the link they sent and there is nothing available for me to download. I thought I ordered the digital version. Maybe it is still to early to show it was paid for.



OK I had to cancel that order and reorder. I bought the physical version of it. 
EA confirmed you have to have the digital version to play the beta when released.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, got to have that digital copy, I also got mine through the EA store, only a few more days till beta, cant wait.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> OK I had to cancel that order and reorder. I bought the physical version of it.
> EA confirmed you have to have the digital version to play the beta when released.



This is not true guys, well not for the UK version of the beta access. You can pre order at 
play.com here in the UK and get early beta access and this is the boxed retail version.

Heads up to all you UK guys also!!!

source -linky

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904491/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2/Product.html


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> This is not true guys, well not for the UK version of the beta access. You can pre order at
> play.com here in the UK and get early beta access and this is the boxed retail version.
> 
> Heads up to all you UK guys also!!!
> ...



I think they he meant that only the EA Store digital customers are entitles to the Beta while the EA boxed customers are not. Nothing to do with other retailers it's just an EA Store policy.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 20, 2010)

you have EA stores in america?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2010)

The online store.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 20, 2010)

ah i just laughed at my self.....for being dumb!!! I cant wait for bfbc2 ive already pre-ordered from play to get the beta access.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 20, 2010)

just preordered!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought the PC beta was open to all. I don't mind pre-ordering it but I wasn't planning on doing so. I will now. I wonder...will this game be sold via STEAM? That would be sweet.


----------



## EchoMan (Jan 20, 2010)

Pay to play betas and demos, Dev's/publishers must love it.


----------



## scope54 (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont understand the problem of giving a reward of early access to people who pre-order the game...would someone enlighten me? As far as i know they will be making a demo where you dont have to 'pay to try'.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> This is not true guys, well not for the UK version of the beta access. You can pre order at
> play.com here in the UK and get early beta access and this is the boxed retail version.
> 
> Heads up to all you UK guys also!!!
> ...



In the US the only way to get a beta key is by buying your copy from gamestop Online and having it shipped to your house (in store pickups wont get a key even if ordered online), or by ordering a digital copy from EA store. There could be more options later, but as of right now, thats all sadly. Meaning if you want to play in beta and play the game on day 1 when it releases, the only current option is EA store.



WhiteNoise said:


> I thought the PC beta was open to all. I don't mind pre-ordering it but I wasn't planning on doing so. I will now. I wonder...will this game be sold via STEAM? That would be sweet.



That was just a rumor, but I'm sure Gamespot and Fileplanet will have some keys up like they did for the PS3 beta. It's not availible for preorder on Steam, so right now who knows, it could be, there was mentions of the beta being delivered through steam, but who knows if there is any truth to that.

I also just want to say, beta access is now 8 days away and beta keys less than a week away, so for all the naysayers out there, seems people were wrong on where they thought the PC progress sat, the beta date seems to be holding and it's too late to pull back now.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 20, 2010)

Play.com have an exclusive on the early access to the beta in the UK - nobody else does.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 21, 2010)

scope54 said:


> I dont understand the problem of giving a reward of early access to people who pre-order the game...would someone enlighten me? As far as i know they will be making a demo where you dont have to 'pay to try'.



The Demo comes out after the game is released, not before.  So only the people who pre-order will have access to the beta.  And EA and game testers on their list.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 21, 2010)

I canceled my pre-order yesterday. I'm waiting for a steam release.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I canceled my pre-order yesterday. I'm waiting for a steam release.



You will be waiting several years.  Only BF2 is on there and it was added last year.  What is that 5 years after it was released.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 21, 2010)

scope54 said:


> I dont understand the problem of giving a reward of early access to people who pre-order the game...would someone enlighten me? As far as i know they will be making a demo where you dont have to 'pay to try'.




Ahhh maybe you are too young to remember what 'open' beta really used to mean.

Just a handful of years ago and long before that when a games had an open beta ANYONE could just join in and beta test. That changed when sites like Fileplanet starting making you buy their site sub to get access to open betas.

I've been in a dozen true 'open' betas over the years.

/edit I should add that i don't have an issue with them allowing pre-order people to gain early access or beta access. Hell I don't mind pre-ordering if its a game I want. I do it all the time!


----------



## scope54 (Jan 21, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> Ahhh maybe you are too young to remember what 'open' beta really used to mean.
> 
> Just a handful of years ago and long before that when a games had an open beta ANYONE could just join in and beta test. That changed when sites like Fileplanet starting making you buy their site sub to get access to open betas.
> 
> ...



you should also add that its not an open beta.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Really itching to play BC 2 again, been playing 1943 for like 3 hours or more a day lately because of it. Finally will be some new footage and news out tonight!



> On Thursday night don't miss the season premiere of GAMETRAILERS TV on Spike TV for your first look at the single-player campaign of BATTLEFIELD BAD COMPANY 2.  B-Company is back and you'll see over 10 minutes of never-before-seen footage from the single-player campaign including a new trailer and a first look at one of the game's cutscenes.  During the show GTTV host Geoff Keighley interviews executive producer Karl Magnus Troedsson and senior producer Patrick Bach.  Make sure to tune into GTTV on Thursday night at 12:30 on Spike TV in high-definition.



Source


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 21, 2010)

scope54 said:


> you should also add that its not an open beta.



True. But most of us did think it would be open to all but in the end it turned out to be just a rumor.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 22, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> This is not true guys, well not for the UK version of the beta access. You can pre order at
> play.com here in the UK and get early beta access and this is the boxed retail version.
> 
> Heads up to all you UK guys also!!!
> ...



My source was a rep from EA games when I cancelled my physcal copy to order the digital. 
So I guess we will see.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> True. But most of us did think it would be open to all but in the end it turned out to be just a rumor.



Did I miss something? I know there has been a big issue if the game would be ready or not, and I kept saying this is pretty much a try type demo rather than a beta, did they state that somewhere?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 22, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> My source was a rep from EA games when I cancelled my physcal copy to order the digital.
> So I guess we will see.



not really if you actually bothered to read my link i gave then you would have come to the conclusion that i was infact correct. I was refering to how WE in the UK can get hold of the beta key buy pre ordering with someone else then EA, not crapping on the fact that some US rep told you that, and proberly just to get a sale, you numbnuts! Diffrent rules in diffrent markets , ie us market and european market, diffrent POS. Next time take the time to read my post before crapping on it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> not really if you actually bothered to read my link i gave then you would have come to the conclusion that i was infact correct. I was refering to how WE in the UK can get hold of the beta key buy pre ordering with someone else then EA, not crapping on the fact that some US rep told you that, and proberly just to get a sale, you numbnuts! Diffrent rules in diffrent markets , ie us market and european market, diffrent POS. Next time take the time to read my post before crapping on it!



Different rules for different markets, he was referring what happened to him originally, and what the case is in the United States, not in the UK, numbnut.... Here's his post just incase you think I'm wrong too.



> OK I had to cancel that order and reorder. I bought the physical version of it.
> EA confirmed you have to have the digital version to play the beta when released.



He had an issue, he talked to EA, they confirmed it for his case, not for the world. Give you a tip though, next time insult a single person, don't spray everyone else with your crap slinging by saying numbnuts.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 22, 2010)

Reefer chill out, did I get all worked up ? So you call me a Numbnuts ? 
Go smoke a bowl and chill. By the way thank you Kurgan.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 22, 2010)

lol as i stated kurigan diffrent markets.....just as you did, guess you cant read either!?, just because i call one person from the US a numbnuts you get on your high horse. i refered to one person not a entire continent of people. Little boys and there patriotism..............


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> Little boys and there patriotism..............





Chill out dude, no one insulted you.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did I miss something? I know there has been a big issue if the game would be ready or not, and I kept saying this is pretty much a try type demo rather than a beta, did they state that somewhere?



No, we said that in this forum that it would be more of a demo.  But there is suppose to be an actual, honest to god Demo demo that comes out shortly after the game from what I understand.

Open beta, closed beta, whatever.  There will be plenty of info. on this forum and YouTube videos for the PC beta to make a decision on the game even if you don't get to participate.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Chill out dude, no one insulted you.



and i did i insult you?, so why the need for you to get involved, Im chilled, but every other american seems to want to stick there nose in because i call another american an numbnuts. You feeling this statement is a little to close to home???? You guys need to chill ffs.  my statement just reafirmed


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2010)

Stop editing your post after telling me to stfu, lol.

Cool, i go grab a beer, let other people deal with you.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 22, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> and i did i insult you?, so why the need for you to get involved, Im chilled, but every other american seems to want to stick there nose in because i call another american an numbnuts. You feeling this statement is a little to close to home???? You guys need to chill ffs.  my statement just reafirmed


Where is the moderator ? I got dinged the other day I think it 
HIGH time this guy does. HIGH being the key word here.
I sense an inferiority complex is raring it's ugly head.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Random post:

If anyone wants to add me to their buddy list, which I hope they are still doing in BC2, my name is Gysgt_Highway.  I play to win at all cost with the exception of cheating or abusing exploits.  I like to play with other people who can be serious about winning when need, but enjoy the game regardless.

A.K.A.
Gysgt_Todd = BF2142
seargent_Highway = BF2

Why did that come off like a dating site profile?


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 22, 2010)

throwing your weight around gets you now where boise. In your words chill


----------



## Kursah (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah so back to the topic, whatever else is going on can go to PM's, let's not ruin another thread that the mods gotta close down, no need for having the last word in a bickering contest, just fills the thread up with trash, so shake hands, call it good and move on already. I'm sticking with my EA Digital Dist preorder, not worried about when I get to play beta, when I do cool. I'm looking forward to this game and seeing what claims are true and what are false from another thread on here, which a dedicated TPU member has worked hard to post the most true info he can find. I'm hoping some of the stuff he claims is false, but even if not, if this game is executed correctly it'll be worth it for PC. I'm still banking this'll be a solid PC release worth playing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well Game Trailers has up the SP footage, here it is, I have yet o watch it, going to right now.



Reefer86 said:


> lol as i stated kurigan diffrent markets.....just as you did, guess you cant read either!?, just because i call one person from the US a numbnuts you get on your high horse. i refered to one person not a entire continent of people. Little boys and there patriotism..............



As you stated different markets, he wasn't referring to your market in the first place, but I guess that is hard to comprehend. 



Reefer86 said:


> american seems to want to stick there nose in because i call another american an numbnuts. You feeling this statement is a little to close to home???? You guys need to chill ffs.  my statement just reafirmed



So the instant someone responds, it comes down to them being from a different country, you called another guy a numbnuts, actually you didn't call another guy a numbnut, you said "you numbnuts" I'm not sure how english works over there, but here adding an S makes it plural. Judging by your mature name and avatar, I doubt this will sink in though, might want to lay off the payote...


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 22, 2010)

Your not sure how english works over there !? well seen as you speak american english, then you dont actually speak true english do you, do you not have sayings where your from?
It wasnt hard to comprehend at all as i stated that how pre ordering was in the UK and that it wasnt the only way to preorder as he was talking generally, thats all. 
You can read into this all you want about using a plural, but its a figure of speech thats all.

Btw, talking about english and definitions, payote aint a word i assume you mean peyote, which is term for a drug. Maybe you should check what your writing before crapping on my name and avatar!? really, have you gone that low to crap on someone user name an avatar?

Im bored of your trivial shite im out.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2010)

Reefer your reported. Stop the BS in my thread.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2010)

On topic: D2D has it up for pre-order also with beta access.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> throwing your weight around gets you now where boise. In your words chill



However, throwing my weight around does get us places. Stop harassing people and derailing the thread. One and only warning.




Reefer86 said:


> Your not sure how english works over there !? well seen as you speak american english, then you dont actually speak true english do you, do you not have sayings where your from?
> It wasnt hard to comprehend at all as i stated that how pre ordering was in the UK and that it wasnt the only way to preorder as he was talking generally, thats all.
> You can read into this all you want about using a plural, but its a figure of speech thats all.
> 
> ...








Firefox dislikes your spelling. Your grammar is shite too. Next time you wish to harass someone, try and make sure you aren't guilty of the same thing (Namely: Your English sucks too)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Flexing your Mussels I see.

My plan is to enjoy this beta as a temporary fix while waiting for the game.  I actually think it is crap they will stop it a week before the game is released.  I guess the beta servers would need time to be switched over to normal servers for the game.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmmmm.... mussels.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 22, 2010)

RAWR! why does south korea hate me! *puts face in palm and cries* everywhere i go and try to order it it says only availble in united states, and when i try to go buy it on EA i got transferred to there korean site, Cause i can read that, DAMMIT ALL!!! why doesnt steam have it! want so bad!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Flexing your Mussels I see.
> 
> My plan is to enjoy this beta a s temporary fix while waiting for the game.  I actually thing it is crap they will stop it a week before the game is released.  I guess the beta servers they host would need time to be switched over to normal servers for the game.



Exactly. I do not like the Multi on MW2 as I was warned. I did like the single player though it was short. I am actually playing BF2 more now then MW2. I hope the beta doesn't run into a snafu !


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 22, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> RAWR! why does south korea hate me! *puts face in palm and cries* everywhere i go and try to order it it says only availble in united states, and when i try to go buy it on EA i got transferred to there korean site, Cause i can read that, DAMMIT ALL!!! why doesnt steam have it! want so bad!



Are you in the Marines in Korea ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Full GT TV episode starring BC2

Just got done watch the GT TV episode, good stuff, SP campaign looks awesome, I liked the campaign in BC 1, that crew is hilarious.


Marineborn said:


> RAWR! why does south korea hate me! *puts face in palm and cries* everywhere i go and try to order it it says only availble in united states, and when i try to go buy it on EA i got transferred to there korean site, Cause i can read that, DAMMIT ALL!!! why doesnt steam have it! want so bad!



Goggle translate the korean page


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool stuffs, the most unimpressed stuff is the cartoon.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2010)

Bring on the beta! I made some upgrades for my system and I can't wait to play this game. I'm a little disappointed by the lack of Co-op for the single player campaign but I guess I'll get over it. 

I spoiled myself in the last month with a new 27" screen, headset, sound card, and now a quad to put the final touch on my S775 system. 

BRING ON BC2.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok, so I am obvious missing some data on this.

For whoever was waiting for it.  The Pre-Order for Steam just went live.  Go for it.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The Pre-Order for Steam just went live.  Go for it.



Sure, if you want to get ripped off (as usual).
£35 vs £25 retail... hmm, though choice!


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> RAWR! why does south korea hate me! *puts face in palm and cries* everywhere i go and try to order it it says only availble in united states, and when i try to go buy it on EA i got transferred to there korean site, Cause i can read that, DAMMIT ALL!!! why doesnt steam have it! want so bad!



I feel your pain -mostly.  I'm ordering it to be shipped to my parents' house in Michigan.  I just hope my parents are kind enough to ship it to me here in Japan.  Of course, multiplayer won't be as good due to the distance thing...  I've got the same problem with BF2 though.  There are only two servers I can get onto with a sub 100ms ping.  Unfortunately, those servers are filled with Aussies who not only have grossly lower pings, but they are a lot better at the game than me.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, so I am obvious missing some data on this.
> 
> For whoever was waiting for it.  The Pre-Order for Steam just went live.  Go for it.



I just got it preordered,  i was saving to get a zotac ion atom board but fuck that,  this is way more worth it.  Im so glad steam takes paypal.  i didnt know that till just now. so excited for next weeks beta!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well looks like I'm canceling my EA Store order and going through Steam.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2010)

STEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SWEEEET!!!!!!>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT 1 THING it doesnt say you get into the beta...hmmmm


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> STEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SWEEEET!!!!!!>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



http://store.steampowered.com/news/3364/


A retail copy is better, I don't have to download so many GB at stupid Steam speeds (100kB/s).


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet, ill get it, ive never had the prob with download speeds, i down at like 1.1mb's


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet, ill get it, ive never had the prob with download speeds, i down at like 1.1mb's



At release day?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2010)

okay maybe not on release day, but my guess is thell let us preload or download the full thing to get acess to the beta, and the full download will be restricted to the beta map for the pc, so no big deal, then on release day well already have it downloaded cause of the beta


----------



## shevanel (Jan 23, 2010)

while yaw play beta I'll be playing AVP... I dont want to play battefield until its released.

graphics in that new trailer mall posted look very simlar to that of crysis.. maybe better, did you see the map with the jungle or w/e.. tons of physics in the trailer too.. im looking forward to the physics.

I even like how they made the weapons look.. theyre so detailed and the gun moves in realism- looks awsome. must be a directX11 thing... like how everything is just so sharp and detailed in Dirt2

When BF2 comes out people in my neighborhood are going to think there is a war in my house bec. even the sounds are great that you dont need to play music


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> but my guess is thell let us preload or download the full thing to get acess to the beta



Will they? That would be nice.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2010)

shev ill be playing avp too


----------



## shevanel (Jan 23, 2010)

aww man.. im stoked about it. Goign to be a great game to get ne back into makeing sick gameplay vids with rediculous amount of METAL on top of it...

I havnt used fraps so much since batman aa/dirt2..

AVP vids I cannot wait. gonna be fun playing it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, so I am obvious missing some data on this.
> 
> For whoever was waiting for it.  The Pre-Order for Steam just went live.  Go for it.



I just ejaculated!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know if I should cancel my pre-order with gamestop and just get it through Steam. I like Steam and I have nothing against it but I also like having a retail box when I can.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 23, 2010)

Couldn't cancel my order online with GameStop since I choose pick-up. They told me I gotta come to the store and cancel it, so I changed my mind and canceled the one from EA instead. =/


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 23, 2010)

they did say were getting the beta Jan 26th - Feb 3rd or something like that but I dont see the info anymore.  This is probly another one of steams tricks to get poeple to buy it fast.  It might have been just for people who bought it on the first day of preordering.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine was the delivery option so I should be able to cancel.. _if_ I want. Depends how many of my friends are getting it through Steam.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 23, 2010)

Will I be able to participate in the Beta if I pre-ordered the game from STEAM ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> Will I be able to participate in the Beta if I pre-ordered the game from STEAM ?



Yes. Assuming you pre-order before the beta goes live. Things might change after the 28th.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Mine was the delivery option so I should be able to cancel.. _if_ I want. Depends how many of my friends are getting it through Steam.



Im going through Steam man. You would be a fool not to.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 23, 2010)

it might be too late to get in on the beta deal threw steam.  It doesnt mention it anywhere now.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im going through Steam man. You would be a fool not to.



... but Steam is more expensive.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> it might be too late to get in on the beta deal threw steam.  It doesnt mention it anywhere now.



No its not. The beta is on the front page.



InnocentCriminal said:


> ... but Steam is more expensive.


But worth it to hook up with other people from TPU


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't the game will come with the Steam installer anyway? Just like other retails games.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Isn't the game will come with the Steam installer anyway? Just like other retails games.



No.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm wondering why not? Lost Planet and Empire Total War retail version (Walmart) that I bought came with steam installer.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

Why should it? It's an EA game, why would they make it use their competitor's system?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im going through Steam man. You would be a fool not to.



I know, f*** it I canceled Gamestop and ordereed thourgh Steam. Once again Mailman your logic is infallible.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 23, 2010)

It's just a distribution system, like Walmart or GameStop. I have no idea what you meant... competition? EA Store vs Steam? Uh what? I can understand if you compare Games for Windows Live with Steam but EA Store is just another way for them to sell games. And it's suck obviously.

A steam installer is just simple adding a physical game to your steam account, that you can re-download/updating or play without the physical disc which is cool.

EDIT: And isn't EA's selling their games on Steam?


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> EDIT: And isn't EA's selling their games on Steam?



There's a difference between selling it on Steam and forcing the game to use Steam to play it (like MW2).


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think that's better, playing without a disc and even if i lost the disc Im still able to download it. Well, this is off topic anyway.

Even If i want to cancel my pre-order now I have to go to the store, and I'm too lazy. Huge mistake choosing pick-up option, guess i will have to wait til March to play the game.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ... but Steam is more expensive.



Since when?

In fact Steam and their ridiculous sales are the only reason i own Assassin's Creed, Bioshock, and Trine.  Two great games and Assassin's Creed, but I had played them all already through friends.  I didn't need to buy them, but Steam convinced me I was wrong.

So I watched the video from GT and I noticed the EA guy very exaggeratedly said, "Console....will have up to 24 players."  Do we got any info. on PC limit (I am hoping for at least the BF standard of 64), or will that also be worked through in the Beta?


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Since when?



Since they stopped using USD for everyone.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Since when?
> 
> In fact Steam and their ridiculous sales are the only reason i own Assassin's Creed, Bioshock, and Trine.  Two great games and Assassin's Creed, but I had played them all already through friends.  I didn't need to buy them, but Steam convinced me I was wrong.



Excluding Steam sales which are sporadic at best - the difference between ordering over Steam (here in the UK) is pretty big compared to ordering a physical copy from an etailer.

I saved myself £8 GBP ($5 USD) by ordering via another site not Steam. _If_ the UK didn't have retarded handicapped internet access I'd more likely buy more stuff off Steam, but the difference in price can vary greatly. $5 may not be much for you, but to some it could be the difference between owning it or not.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I saved myself £8 GBP ($5 USD) by ordering via another site not Steam. _If_ the UK didn't have retarded handicapped internet access I'd more likely buy more stuff off Steam, but the difference in price can vary greatly. $5 may not be much for you, but to some it could be the difference between owning it or not.



You have that backwards  £8 = $13
$8 = £5

And in the rest of Europe it's a 20 € difference ($28). You (from the US) just don't know how lucky you all are.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 23, 2010)

Cancelled my EA Online Preorder and went with Steam. I don't mind EA Downloader, but would much rather use Steam, not worry about the 1-year download time limit, get auto patching, etc. Can't wait for the beta, the end of next week should be awesomeness!


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Since when?
> 
> In fact Steam and their ridiculous sales are the only reason i own Assassin's Creed, Bioshock, and Trine.  Two great games and Assassin's Creed, but I had played them all already through friends.  I didn't need to buy them, but Steam convinced me I was wrong.
> 
> So I watched the video from GT and I noticed the EA guy very exaggeratedly said, "Console....will have up to 24 players."  Do we got any info. on PC limit (I am hoping for at least the BF standard of 64), or will that also be worked through in the Beta?





rpsgc said:


> Since they stopped using USD for everyone.





Steam started making other countries use their own money, They make Brittan pay 50 British pounds for the same game that is 50 USD, 50 U.S. dollars = 31.02 British pounds, so the British have to pay £	50= $80.58 

*$80.58*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Steam started making other countries use their own money, They make Brittan pay 50 British pounds for the same game that is 50 USD, 50 U.S. dollars = 31.02 British pounds, so the British have to pay £	50= $80.58
> 
> *$80.58*



That is a big mistake on their part and they should correct that as soon as possible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> You have that backwards  £8 = $13
> $8 = £5
> 
> And in the rest of Europe it's a 20 € difference ($28). You (from the US) just don't know how lucky you all are.



Its not luck. Its pure skill.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not luck. Its pure skill.



Oh yeah? Then I'm gonna h4x0rz your nationality and pwn l33tz0r style with mail and stuff fo sho and parteh with dem hoes and shovels and all dem rake homeboys you down?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Oh yeah? Then I'm gonna h4x0rz your nationality and pwn l33tz0r style with mail and stuff fo sho and parteh with dem hoes and rakes and stuff ya know?



Bring it! Just don't fake the funk son!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 23, 2010)

I ninja edit with my super voodoo powers which I use to foresee the future of BC2... oooh that's not good.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> I ninja edit with my super voodoo powers which I use to foresee the future of BC2... oooh that's not good.



*reinstalls Voodoo emulator 2* Your right that is not good.  I don't think it was a good idea to add a DLC that added child soldiers to the Afghan stage.  You have to admire their balls though.

I really want my 64 man battles.  Anyone else here on that boat with me?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I really want my 64 man battles.  Anyone else here on that boat with me?



Hell yeah! They'll probably save that for BF3 I would assume though. I do remember reading about one PS3 game coming soon that could have up to something ridiculous like 140 or 240 players. But I'm still eager to see how active things stay with the current limit.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> *reinstalls Voodoo emulator 2* Your right that is not good.  I don't think it was a good idea to add a DLC that added child soldiers to the Afghan stage.  You have to admire their balls though.



I was merely talking about how they [DICE] have run out of pie 


But there is no Afghan stage... it's all about South America  Still, there will be free DLC too, that's good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Cancelled my EA Online Preorder and went with Steam. I don't mind EA Downloader, but would much rather use Steam, not worry about the 1-year download time limit, get auto patching, etc. Can't wait for the beta, the end of next week should be awesomeness!



Yeah I did the same thing, and gifted another to a friend, just will be easier to use Steam. What do you mean about the 1 year limit though?



Kursah said:


> Hell yeah! They'll probably save that for BF3 I would assume though. I do remember reading about one PS3 game coming soon that could have up to something ridiculous like 140 or 240 players. But I'm still eager to see how active things stay with the current limit.



MAG on PS3 will have 256 player games.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I did the same thing, and gifted another to a friend, just will be easier to use Steam. What do you mean about the 1 year limit though?



The one thing I don't like about EA Online/EA Downloader is you have one year to download the game via EA's services, you can "pay" for an extension to 3-5 years iirc. Just a lame deal in digital distribution. Where-as Steam doesn't seem to care in that respect, install it now, or wait a few years, it'll still be there and updated after downloading.




> MAG on PS3 will have 256 player games.



Yep that's what it was, I'm interested to see how that pans out too...I don't have a PS3, but it's still a cool concept I'd like to see in action.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 24, 2010)

Making people pay $80 for a $50 game is retarded. Just send someone $50 via Paypal and get them to gift the game to you.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 24, 2010)

If they make a 4-pack that's what I'll do.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 24, 2010)

*Ah Geez !*



Kursah said:


> Cancelled my EA Online Preorder and went with Steam. I don't mind EA Downloader, but would much rather use Steam, not worry about the 1-year download time limit, get auto patching, etc. Can't wait for the beta, the end of next week should be awesomeness!



Now I have to rethink my EA order. I rather use steam too, 
I just wasn't sure they would get the beta release in time. 
Oh well patches aren't that big a deal I just run so many 
thru Steam already.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> I was merely talking about how they [DICE] have run out of pie
> 
> 
> But there is no Afghan stage... it's all about South America  Still, there will be free DLC too, that's good.



I know.  I was kinda joking.  Dead Space 2 is the only game you can kill kids in.



Kursah said:


> Yep that's what it was, I'm interested to see how that pans out too...I don't have a PS3, but it's still a cool concept I'd like to see in action.



It is actually really good. It is a bit too much going on though, so you never really feel like anything you do matters 1 bit.  It is also scary as hell to turn a corner to attack a control point and see 60+ guys guarding it.  Wall of bullets is the phrase that comes to mind.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Now I have to rethink my EA order. I rather use steam too,
> I just wasn't sure they would get the beta release in time.
> Oh well patches aren't that big a deal I just run so many
> thru Steam already.



Just to let everyone know, Steam doesn't charge tax, I think only Washington State has to pay tax (other countries might have to also). But EA Store does charge tax, I canceled my EA Store order which was like $53.82 and ordered through Steam for $49.99, so I actually just saved almost $4. If you want to cancel your EA Store Pre-Order go to http://support.ea.com/chat enter in your account info, then prob wait about an hour to talk to someone, they will ask you why you want to cancel it and yada yada, I told them I want Steam and had to explain why, they refunded my money (not sure if it's back in my account yet) and I went and got a Steam copy.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 24, 2010)

I had to wait about 25 minutes earlier this afternoon on the live chat, took about 2 minutes and a few lines of chat and it was over with, I just told them I wanted to cancel my pre-order for Bad Company 2 PC, never got another question about it. Just have your info ready, also takes 5-7days for a refund via PP. Pretty painless operation.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

I will let you guys decide.

Should I keep my GayStop reservse (I get the AKS-74 unlocked also) or switch to Steam?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will let you guys decide.
> 
> Should I keep my GayStop reservse (I get the AKS-74 unlocked also) or switch to Steam?



Thats all up to you, GS will let you play in the beta, but you won't be able to play the actual game on day 1, that right there was a deal sealer for me, digital is a must if you want both of the things. The AKS-74u doesn't take very long to unlock in game, it is a great weapon, but I would rather play on day 1 than have that.

I personally am becoming a big fan of Steam and I never really used it before, but I'm starting to realize I just have too many random CD's around, and being able to just login and get anything I want and not have to have anything right like CD keys I can loose or a cd that can get damaged, Steam seems to be the way to go.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 24, 2010)

Are there any (hypothetical) Four Pack groups yet? I want in!


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Jan 24, 2010)

Will they even be having a 4 pack for sale? Doesn't seem like it, otherwise I would be on that like stink on shit.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats all up to you, GS will let you play in the beta, but you won't be able to play the actual game on day 1, that right there was a deal sealer for me, digital is a must if you want both of the things. The AKS-74u doesn't take very long to unlock in game, it is a great weapon, but I would rather play on day 1 than have that.
> 
> I personally am becoming a big fan of Steam and I never really used it before, but I'm starting to realize I just have too many random CD's around, and being able to just login and get anything I want and not have to have anything right like CD keys I can loose or a cd that can get damaged, Steam seems to be the way to go.



Canceled and switched to Steam

Steam says you can get in the Beta on the Home page, but not on the game's detail page.  That is kinda weird.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Canceled and switched to Steam
> 
> Steam says you can get in the Beta on the Home page, but not on the game's detail page.  That is kinda weird.



love the new avatar!!  Aint no rest for the wicked!!!!  Will always remind me of borderlands


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> love the new avatar!!  Aint no rest for the wicked!!!!  Will always remind me of borderlands



Me too.  But that CD is pretty bad ass though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Canceled and switched to Steam
> 
> Steam says you can get in the Beta on the Home page, but not on the game's detail page.  That is kinda weird.



Yeah, I noticed that too, I'm not too worried about it, they just tossed it up there so maybe they left it out on the games page.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldnt worry guys.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm not worried at this point either but I hope we can pre-load the beta before the 28th to spread out the network load. I hate when Steam gets slow. I hope we can do the same for the full game in March as well. I'll probably get my remote desktop ports open so I can start the download ASAP when it's released.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 25, 2010)

*?'s*



Kursah said:


> The one thing I don't like about EA Online/EA Downloader is you have one year to download the game via EA's services, you can "pay" for an extension to 3-5 years iirc. Just a lame deal in digital distribution. Where-as Steam doesn't seem to care in that respect, install it now, or wait a few years, it'll still be there and updated after downloading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 OK lets say you get a new computer or reformat often as all of us do. You down load it now and play it , but in 2 years you want to load it back on your machine or a new computer do you still have to pay to do that ? I know I didn't have to with my expansion BF2 games, but that was awhile back.
Also will this game be like BF2 where you are a small spec in a huge environment ? Or more like MW2 where you are bigger and it makes it easier to see opponents. I am blind in one eye and the other isn't to hot now that I'm past 50. I still like BF2 , but as you can tell by my post it handicaps the heck out of me. I'm hoping it'll be between the 2 of them because of the large maps. I've watch a lot of footage , but I can't get a real feel of what to expect. Sorry for rambling, I just thought I'd get a couple questions out there that have crossed my mind , plus I don't like surprises unless they are good surprises, Like a BJ : )


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 25, 2010)

New Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Squad Rush Mode video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ED2EiCAMTs

_* No Exclusive Access on PC, as we'll make the gamemode available at launch (no extra cost) instead._


http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/action/...sid=6246932&tag=topslot;thumb;1&mode=previews

Read the interview, fools!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> OK lets say you get a new computer or reformat often as all of us do. You down load it now and play it , but in 2 years you want to load it back on your machine or a new computer do you still have to pay to do that ? I know I didn't have to with my expansion BF2 games, but that was awhile back.
> Also will this game be like BF2 where you are a small spec in a huge environment ? Or more like MW2 where you are bigger and it makes it easier to see opponents. I am blind in one eye and the other isn't to hot now that I'm past 50. I still like BF2 , but as you can tell by my post it handicaps the heck out of me. I'm hoping it'll be between the 2 of them because of the large maps. I've watch a lot of footage , but I can't get a real feel of what to expect. Sorry for rambling, I just thought I'd get a couple questions out there that have crossed my mind , plus I don't like surprises unless they are good surprises, Like a BJ : )



1. You can download as many times as you like on Steam. I've re-downloaded games tons of times. Also you can make back-ups of the games you download. Steam includes a neat little back-up utility just for that. When I DL a game I play alot I make a backup of it on my second drive so I don't have to DL it again. Saves lots of time.

2. This game will be more like MW2 with BF2 elements. If you enjoyed ether of those games you should love this one. The people are large and the maps are large. But not as big as BF2 maps.

This game is a day one buy for me boise49ers but if you want you should wait for the reviews and the flood of screenshots that will be on TPU. I might even be doing a review too.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmmm... I'll be looking for someone to gift the game to me, seeing as the Four Pack is getting less and less likely to happen.
Any takers? I'm honest, really


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

They should do it call it the Squad Pack.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 26, 2010)

the anticipation is killing me.  OMG!!!!


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

Will we be disappointed?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Will we be disappointed?



No we will not be.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Will we be disappointed?



Played it already, granted on PS3, but no you wont be.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1. You can download as many times as you like on Steam. I've re-downloaded games tons of times. Also you can make back-ups of the games you download. Steam includes a neat little back-up utility just for that. When I DL a game I play alot I make a backup of it on my second drive so I don't have to DL it again. Saves lots of time.
> 
> 2. This game will be more like MW2 with BF2 elements. If you enjoyed ether of those games you should love this one. The people are large and the maps are large. But not as big as BF2 maps.
> 
> This game is a day one buy for me boise49ers but if you want you should wait for the reviews and the flood of screenshots that will be on TPU. I might even be doing a review too.



Yeah I know you can on steam, what about the EA downloader though ? What you just described is exactly what I am hoping for. I already bought it so no waiting. I want the beta :  ) 
Thanks !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I have personally downloaded the Northern Strike expansion for BF2142 at least 5 seperate occasion between system upgrades and failures.

I think you have to pay for this service to go beyond 3 years.  I bought my before these new BULLSHIT rules were added, so my is unlimited for life....or at least that is the lie they told me in the policy change e-mail.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I know you can on steam, what about the EA downloader though ? What you just described is exactly what I am hoping for. I already bought it so no waiting. I want the beta :  )
> Thanks !



EA Downloader I hear you can only DL for a year. Steams a client that you will have open when you buy other games, easier to keep them all in one spot, they let you download the games anytime forever, they don't charge tax (this saves you $4), and you still get that beta key. I canceled my EA Store Pre-order as did many others, I suggest you do too before you get that beta key, granted it might be to late now as EA chat went down 2 hours ago, starts back up at 9am though.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone been lucky enough to get their key, I haven't had my email yet.

>.<


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

Can someone from the US gift me the game? I don't know if this is the right place to ask but I want to get it on Steam and that is the only way (I'm not paying 50 € for it that's for sure!)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I could toss me a PM, I'm at college right now, I'll send you my paypal when I get home and you can tell me your Steam info and I'll gift it to you.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I could toss me a PM, I'm at college right now, I'll send you my paypal when I get home and you can tell me your Steam info and I'll gift it to you.



Thanks!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I could toss me a PM, I'm at college right now, I'll send you my paypal when I get home and you can tell me your Steam info and I'll gift it to you.



You duh man I'm just waiting to hear some one say they released the keys


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> EA Downloader I hear you can only DL for a year. Steams a client that you will have open when you buy other games, easier to keep them all in one spot, they let you download the games anytime forever, they don't charge tax (this saves you $4), and you still get that beta key. I canceled my EA Store Pre-order as did many others, I suggest you do too before you get that beta key, granted it might be to late now as EA chat went down 2 hours ago, starts back up at 9am though.



The last time when when I ordered from EA, it said I have 30 days to download, unless I get the "extend service".


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

Oldest game I have on EADM. Like 1Kurgan1 said it's (at least) one year.






(That's June 9th)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Oldest and only thing I have on EA downloader.


----------



## dartuil (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello I'm new on the forum but I'm on this site since 2007 
If someone have a key to give he can PM me 
Thx


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

No keys are out yet man, for free keys, you will probably have to start looking for them around the 28th.


----------



## dartuil (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll look for them then


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

BC 2 Beta news!

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat....aspx?CommentPosted=true&PageIndex=1#comments

Very exciting to hear something, but also very disappointing that they apparently are allowing East and West Coast access to the DL 7 hours before they are allowing CET...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

For UK users that pre-ordered with Play.com - I rang them and they are referring people to email codesandpromos@play.com and they'll explain anything you need to know. I emailed them this morning and have yet to receive a reply.

This is beyond a joke!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

InnocentCriminal- You should receive your key by Thursday at the latest. If they don't send it to you then you should cancel that pre-order. If they can't handle shipping out keys on time then they don't deserve your money.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> InnocentCriminal- You should receive your key by Thursday at the latest. If they don't send it to you then you should cancel that pre-order. If they can't handle shipping out keys on time then they don't deserve your money.



That's basically what I said in my email, considering it's 1PM GMT and I haven't even had a reply let alone the key, it looks as if 10 people from my community will be following suit if they don't deliver.



It'll be another site that will be added to my boycott list.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

It's amazing how fast the boycott list grows these days. :shadedshu

Just to play devils advocate.... maybe you'll receive a nice email from them first thing tomorrow morning.

I also posted a mega beta post (ish) in the BC2 Clubhouse with screens of the leaked beta client.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's basically what I said in my email, considering it's 1PM GMT and I haven't even had a reply let alone the key, it looks as if 10 people from my community will be following suit if they don't deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be another site that will be added to my boycott list.



Patience grasshoppers. The release is 6 pm tomorrow they never promised anything else. 
Boycotting ? You also know when it is released it is going to be slowed by so many using the 
downloads, so be prepared to be hung up by that as well. Tomorrow is another day and we will all have time to get our copy. I have meetings all day Friday and Saturday so I can't even play until late evening and Sunday. 
Funny now I'm older I preach patience when in my youth I had Zero. 
JFWY !


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey another question I have. I game and would kind of like to get in with this sites gamers , but I am not outstanding like some. I compare myself to my son who on average has about a 10 to 1 kill ratio. I run 2 deaths to every 1 kill on average. Is that so bad no one will want me ? I just don't want to hook up and then people expect what I can't deliver. I'm blind in one eye and 51 yrs old so that is what they get, a half blind old fart. Thanks for any input !


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Patience grasshoppers. The release is 6 pm tomorrow they never promised anything else.
> Boycotting ? You also know when it is released it is going to be slowed by so many using the
> downloads, so be prepared to be hung up by that as well. Tomorrow is another day and we will all have time to get our copy. I have meetings all day Friday and Saturday so I can't even play until late evening and Sunday.
> Funny now I'm older I preach patience when in my youth I had Zero.
> JFWY !





You've completely misunderstood why I'm frustrated. To begin with, I'm not even in the same country (as you) and other people have received their code with no apology or explanation as to why they haven't been able to commit to their word. The beta begins around 7PM GMT from what I've read and you honestly think I'm naive enough to think I'm going to be the only one download the beta? Please don't insult me. 

I'm not boycotting the game, EA or future DICE products. I was referring to etailer to which I had placed my pre-order with and whom had clearly stated the 26th would be when the early access code would be emailed.

It's the lack of decent customer service and it isn't the first time this has happened and the fact about 90 odd percent of the people that have pre-ordered from Play.com are in the same boat.

What does _JFWY_ mean?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> You've completely misunderstood why I'm frustrated. To begin with, I'm not even in the same country (as you) and other people have received their code with no apology or explanation as to why they haven't been able to commit to their word. The beta begins around 7PM GMT from what I've read and you honestly think I'm naive enough to think I'm going to be the only one download the beta? Please don't insult me.
> 
> I'm not boycotting the game, EA or future DICE products. I was referring to etailer to which I had placed my pre-order with and whom had clearly stated the 26th would be when the early access code would be emailed.
> 
> ...



Just F**kin with yuh ! I wasn't serious. I haven't received my code. 
Guess I better check into that.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

AFAIK no one has received their code yet.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

One person from another forum who has pre-ordered their copy from Play.com stated he got his this afternoon.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

How's that? I have a pre-order from Steam and I haven't received anything


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know, but the etailer we pre-ordered from stated we'd get the code on the 26th, today is the 27th. The beta goes public tomorrow, don't know when Steam are planning on giving out the beta codes to their customers.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

I see... I can picture it already, a big, huge, messy mess. Some people will get their codes, some will not, some will get early codes, some will get late codes, sigh... It's starting to look that way, unless Steam starts distributing its codes later today.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

The steam system works different. The code usually came along with the client when you downloaded them. It's mean we don't even need to enter the code.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

As someone who has pre-ordered on Steam you will NEVER see a key. you never have to. One moment you see "Unreleased" beside the game in Steam and the next moment you see that it is available to download.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

Well this is just great, a friend of mine in RL just got his code and he order his game like last week!

>.<

FU PLAY.COM


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> As someone who has pre-ordered on Steam you will NEVER see a key. you never have to. One moment you see "Unreleased" beside the game in Steam and the next moment you see that it is available to download.



But... but... IT'S JUST AN EXPRESSION!! RESPECT MAH AUTHORITAH! >.<


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm kinda glad i didn't preorder yet


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> But... but... IT'S JUST AN EXPRESSION!! RESPECT MAH AUTHORITAH! >.<



haha that makes as much sense as your avatar...


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> haha that makes as much sense as your avatar...



http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/150368/?searchterm=Chickenlover


And for the last time, it's the centre of the Milky Way!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

lol I know it's south park 

center of the milky way? Unless Jesus says it exists then I simply can't believe you.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> lol I know it's south park
> 
> center of the milky way? Unless Jesus says it exists then I simply can't believe you.



http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/gigagalaxy-center/

The astrophotographer's name was Jesus, so there. Where is your god now?!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/gigagalaxy-center/
> 
> Where is your god now?!



He's actually the second blue star on the right. 

I'm not actually religilous.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

*cough* *wink* Hey InnocentCriminal! I hear lots of people have already received their codes from Play.com, do you have yours? eh eh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

My mate sent me some youtube clips of BC2 & tbh like bludgeoning the Queen to death with a teaspoon - the game looks GREAT & once BC2 is out all of the HC pc groupies will flock to it, Forget MW2 Infinity can shove that game up their console ass. I for one dont really care if they dont make another game again EVER. (Whats that?? CoD:Vietnam this christmas?? = LOL)

I want to ride on the quad bikes! though it would be funny as hell if you could carry a passenger on the back. Imagine that - Quadbike + Passenger with RPG = WIN


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> *cough* *wink* Hey InnocentCriminal! I hear lots of people have already received their codes from Play.com, do you have yours? eh eh



Not yet. 



I have a feeling when I get home the first thing my girlfriend is going to say to me will be...

_"I got my BC2 beta key this morning."_


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I want to ride on the quad bikes! though it would be funny as hell if you could carry a passenger on the back. Imagine that - Quadbike + Passenger with RPG = WIN



Uhm... actually you can.
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-battlefield-battlefield-bad/60316

Right at the beginning.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Uhm... actually you can.



 Well i didnt know - Every clip i watched there was always 1 dude on a quad.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

If you keep looking you might find one with an RPG passenger


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

from what Ive read - theres only one issue that really disappoints me is that they have taken JETS out due to the player cap..... theres still choppers but meh, when it comes to what I fly I dont really care too much but I dont really like flying the big slow hueys too much. so for that reason - Im probably gonna stick with BF2...I cant live without jets


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jets suck. No offends.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Jets suck. No offends.



only because you cant fly


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

I can fly and I don't like jets in BF. I really like jets in MWLL and HAWX but I dont like them in BF. The chopper with the heavy machine gun, 2 seats, and rockets is enough for me. Expect to see jets in BF3 though. I have the feeling these maps are not big enough for jets to make proper passes.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> *cough* *wink* Hey InnocentCriminal! I hear lots of people have already received their codes from Play.com, do you have yours? eh eh


\
You are being evil.  Cough, Wink, Poke !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

I  Jets, but I am a little disappointed if BC2 dont have them but that doesnt take too much away from the gameplay as you'll most likely be so immersed in the action on the ground to really care.

I dont mind either style of plays but I am a vehicle junky & its just so that Jets top the list of vehicles I love because back then I stopped playing CoD1:UO In favour of BF2 because they had Jets. Prior to that Id always been driving around in tanks, Jeeps & the odd motorcycle with the sidecar for what musta been almost eternity till I started playing BF2.

So I dont really care if you say flying sucks or you dont like flying. I love it even though planes did suffer from some serious imbalancing in the early BF2 days & still are somewhat imbalanced but thats just how the game is - they could nerf the damage done by jets to throwing bits of paper at enemys & id still fly them without a second thought.

so say what you will


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I  Jets, but I am a little disappointed if BC2 dont have them but that doesnt take too much away from the gameplay as you'll most likely be so immersed in the action on the ground to really care.
> 
> I dont mind either style of plays but I am a vehicle junky & its just so that Jets top the list of vehicles I love because back then I stopped playing CoD1:UO In favour of BF2 because they had Jets. Prior to that Id always been driving around in tanks, Jeeps & the odd motorcycle with the sidecar for what musta been almost eternity till I started playing BF2.
> 
> ...



I can't agree more that jets are loads of fun. Other vehicles are rather pathetic in comparison and not everyone can be an effective combat pilot. I didnt really get into BF2 and BF2142 (which I played entirely too much of) didnt have jets so I guess to be honest I've never played with jets in BF and my previous post was a bit narrow minded. They are hard to balance without nerfing to the point of making them completely un-realistic. Lets face it. In a real war with jets involved I'm pretty sure most things on the ground just die.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> only because you cant fly



Jets are overpowered.



boise49ers said:


> \
> You are being evil.  Cough, Wink, Poke !



Yes, I am


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not talking about "how to fly a jet". Jets will ruin BF BC2.

BF BC2 is about squad-play, team tactics. And jets are not supposed to flying around shooting targets that few feets away from them, that's unrealistic. You die before you see a jet, that's a real jet, IRL.

And if you search about BF2 jets in youtube, all you could see are people doing stunts.

I like a heated up battle faces-faces like in the PS3 beta. Not some stuffs flying supersonic speed on the sky.

People like Jets in BF2 because there are helpless _*real*_ players for them to shoot at. BF is not the only game have jets.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Jets are overpowered.



yes I know - read my post

but it wouldnt be a called a 'fighter' jet if all it did was flybys, drop confetti & hope that the enemy would some how inhale & choke to death on it or maybe that the confetti would somehow find its way into a tanks chainlinks & jam it up causing the engine to catch fire,


----------



## lemode (Jan 27, 2010)

Coming from shitty ass MW2 where jets and controllable vehicles are seemingly overpowered, I am happy this game will be different.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm not talking about "how to fly a jet". Jets will ruin BF BC2.
> 
> BF BC2 is about squad-play, team tactics. And jets are not supposed to flying around shooting targets that few feets away from them, that's unrealistic. You die before you see a jet, that's a real jet, IRL.
> 
> ...




who said jets cant be used in a team based 'tactical' game?? you could call in air strikes/air support if your pinned down for instance. - that is still based on 'team' tactics & as for shooting targets that are a few feet away from friendlys? Have you ever heard of the term 'DANGER CLOSE' ???? Its not unrealistic - shit like that happends all the time on the field if you need a tactical strike to suppress the enemy or whatever.

heres a vid where there are people flying jets that are flying formation & attacking as a 'team' >Here<

more 'attacking' jets
More attacking jets
More attacking Jets
More attacking Jets

I have provided 5 videos where jets arent doing 'stunts'




kid41212003 said:


> People like Jets in BF2 because there are helpless _*real*_ players for them to shoot at. BF is not the only game have jets.



whatever dude - you just suck & your only hating on jets because you're so shit at the game you get butt raped by them.

troll


.:EDIT:.

I can provide more videos of BF2 jets attacking stuff if your still not happy


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

You're proving that Jets are useless. And Airstrike is more realistic which I agreed.

With the PS3 beta, recon can call in mortal strike.

If you like jets so much you shouldn't play an FPS in the first place.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You're proving that Jets are useless. And Airstrike is more realistic which I agreed.
> 
> With the PS3 beta, recon can call in mortal strike.
> 
> If you like jets so much you shouldn't play an FPS in the first place.



LOL well - how are you gonna get an airstrike without jets??? ROFL what could be more realistic then an 'Airstrike' without jets? lol so you agree that airstikes are good but jets are useless??? 

& if i liked jets so much then Id at least play BF2* because* it has jets  

this is about BF2/BC2 not any other game so keep it on topic


.:EDIT:.

if you dont like getting butt raped by jets go play call of duty or something similar


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> .:EDIT:.
> 
> if you dont like getting butt raped by jets go play call of duty or something similar



Or play BF:BC2. 

We should get back on topic but BF3 will likely have jets. 

/OT conversation pls


Did everyone see the screenshots from the leaked beta client? 

Interface looks good with a decent amount of quality options to configure. HBAO is horizon based ambient occlusion.


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> .:EDIT:.
> 
> if you dont like getting butt raped by jets go play call of duty or something similar



Or a game that actually balances its jets?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

I used the wrong words, I meant to say "pilot-able" jets.

And those vids are so realistic.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

rpsgc said:


> Or a game that actually balances its jets?



the Jets were balanced but with some people - it doesnt matter how much you balance them - you could be flying a banana & kid41212003 will still 'QQ' over it


----------



## rpsgc (Jan 27, 2010)

Now now... no need to go all personal.
And FYI, bananas don't fly.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm should I preorder this on steam and play the beta 2morrow. 

I'm not sure if the game is all that could.

can some1 convince me?


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread is over. Use this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113746

No idea why there are two threads on the same damn subject. Anyways if people can't behave in the other thread it will be instant infractions.


----------

